# Gigging 05.06.2011 with video



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Good night. 20 flounder by 11:53pm. One was 21.5" and 4 pounds 10 ounces. Two more were 20 inches and 3 pounds 3 ounces.

One of the 20" flounder had a 7" Croaker in his stomach.


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

*Nice!*

:thumbup:Nice bunch of flatties. Great video shots too! Evidently I wasn't where you were Friday night because we didn't see a single flat fish all night  We did come home with a cooler full of crab and had one big crab boil  Congrats my friend on a nice haul.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome video and from the looks of things the fish were right on the beach. Video made you feel like you were there,really enjoyed it. Nice catch of fish,congrats.
bamafan611


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Great job. Video has "happy ending" time after time....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice Job. 

Tell use what camera was used.

On your kill box....... You need this.






























And lash the cooler to the deck with a set of these.










It will make things much easier and your cooler lids will last longer by not getting ripped up by the Gigs raking across them.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I've thought about making one of those V's in my cooler for the last couple years.

Honestly though, the SeaStriker barbs are not real aggressive and it doesn't take much to shake them off. I bought another gig head off eBay and the barbs were so aggressive, I've been scared to use it yet.

My coolers get more damage from a 4 pound sheephead and their spines than my gig poles.

I bought a pair of the cooler tie down mounts from Bass Pro. Not sure the cooler will be in the boat when I'm taking the family to the river or when I'm duck hunting, so I don't want to create a "trip and fall" or "stub the toe" hazard.

I did install a couple of these to strap the cooler down with.









Right now they do the job and wouldn't be in the way if I removed the cooler.

Those are 2 good suggestions though.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh and the camera being used is the new Kodak Playsport.

I had one of the Kodak Zi8 cameras and it fell out of my truck during hunting season and I was never able to find it. I went back to look for it, but another hunter had already walked in my tire tracks so I'm sure he found my camera.

After being camera-less for a few months, I saw this Playsport in Sams one day. It was smaller in size, waterproof and had the attachable floatation. Looks like it was made for boating. It was $119 at Sams. You can get them refurbished on eBay for around $85.

Here is a review of the camera.
http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-camcorders/kodak-playsport-black/4505-6500_7-33941237.html


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the Cam info.



> I'm taking the family to the river or when I'm duck hunting, so I don't want to create a "trip and fall" or "stub the toe" hazard.


On either of those events your still going to need a cooler....so just put the sane cooler in the same spot, but have cold drinks in it.


----------

